# Carbon mark in Diamond



## tommygirl (23 Mar 2009)

I was hoping someone could advise - another issue that has arisen in my life as a result of naivety or stupidity! 

My husband bought a diamond on ebay last year which we got made into a ring. The jeweller who made the diamond said that the quality wasn't fantastic but what we paid was a good price.

Anyway, fast-forward a year and there are two large black carbon marks on the diamond that are very noticeable and that were not there last year. I sent the ring back to the jeweller who made it to get it cleaned and he said that he has never heard of carbon marks appearing after diamonds are cut but did say that he thought there was a way of irradiating the stone to temporarily hide the mark.

Does anyone know if it is possible to do something to the stone to hide carbon marks? 
Would we have any come-back with the diamond seller on ebay?
Would he have been aware of this or would it be something that would have been done at source?
Is it possible for me to keep doing this on a yearly basis to hide the flaw?

I would appreciate any advise or knowledge
Thanks
Tommygirl


----------



## Smashbox (23 Mar 2009)

Its too late for a come back on ebay, but worth contacting the seller to see what they say... they'll probably ignore you though!


----------



## ney001 (23 Mar 2009)

tommygirl said:


> I was hoping someone could advise - another issue that has arisen in my life as a result of naivety or stupidity!
> 
> My husband bought a diamond on ebay last year which we got made into a ring. The jeweller who made the diamond said that the quality wasn't fantastic but what we paid was a good price.
> 
> ...




I think these are called inclusions but they are a 'built in' flaw in the diamond, i.e little specs of carbon, however they cannot just appear.  It is possible that you didn't see them at first?  Inclusions are usually easier to see if the diamond is dirty, try taking it to the jewelers and getting it cleaned in the ultra sonic cleaner, this usually takes about an hour and will get rid of dirt and film you don't even know is there.  After this your inclusions shouldn't be as visible at all.


----------



## tommygirl (23 Mar 2009)

Thank you for the replies - the jeweller did clean it as best he could and it is much better than it was last week but they are still quite noticeable. 
They only 'appeared' in the past couple of weeks as the stone did need a good clean and were definitely not obvious (I concede the point and am not saying they were not there) when we bought the diamond as the jeweller did take a good look at the time.
There is a streak of black down the middle of the stone therefore it is not possible to conceal this.
We will email the seller and see what they say but other than that I suppose we live and learn although another costly mistake to make.
Thanks again for replies
Tommygirl


----------



## ney001 (23 Mar 2009)

tommygirl said:


> Thank you for the replies - the jeweller did clean it as best he could and it is much better than it was last week but they are still quite noticeable.



Did he just polish ring or did he put it into ultrasonic machine - it does make a difference!


----------



## thomas1234 (26 Mar 2009)

sounds like the diamond was fracture filled. at some point through the year you exposed it to something that dispersed the filling, possibly high temperatures (through getting work dome on the ring) or even acetone can sometimes do it.

one this filler is out, any hidden inclusions will become very visible.

not a lot you can do about it, without going to massive trouble and expense. suck it up, and learn a lesson- never buy diamonds on ebay. if it looks too good to be true.....


----------

